# Army Painting Challenge - January 2013



## humakt

I hope everyboyd has had a good new year.

Here is your thread for the month.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

Don't you mean January 2013?


----------



## Tawa

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> Don't you mean January 2013?


It worked! There may be still time!

Is this a new challenge.....?


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

This month will be a unit of soul reaver cavalry for me!


----------



## Zero Effect

Happy new year fellow monthly challengers.

My entry is going to be a time consuming one especially with wings.
Scourges 








I have gone for 5 pairs of the feathered wings. I personally feel they are the better looking ones.

Good luck to all that are still in it. 
Zero Effect


----------



## Moriouce

Burna-Bommer for me.










Good luck all!


----------



## KjellThorngaard

I am entering an Empire militia unit. I am going to mount the first four ranks on 40mm square bases, two or three to a base to give it a more chaotic, rabble feel. here is the start.









Some loose figs, waiting for bases.


----------



## Turnip86

Another captain! This time the plastic one. I was going to do my Demigryphs but decided I wanted to take my time building them so they'll be next month's entry.


----------



## Barnster

I'm Going to finish the Tactical Squad I started last month. Heres where I got to by the end of December.











I finished the first 5 this weekend (Apology for the poor pic it was dark and miserable weather)










It will likely be a busy month, But I'll try to get something else finished as well


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka

Does this mean other people can jump into this!?


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

imm0rtal reaper said:


> This month will be a unit of soul reaver cavalry for me!


Soul Reavers are done! 










More pictures in my *log*


----------



## Barnster

Finished my First Legion Tactical Squad 










Sorry about the dodgy pic quality, using my phone, in artificial light, slightly better close ups on my plog.

If I get chance I'll try to paint a chaplain up this month as well (it's the only EC I have sprayed atm other than another tactical squad, and not willing to paint two of them on the bounce)


----------



## Boc

Even though there is zero chance in hell I'll meet the requirements for the 2012 comp, might as well get some lateish entries. For the remainder of the current challenge and going into the next one, I'll be doing a Horus Heresy Sons of Horus army.

No pre-painted pics, however the posts in my PLOG hopefully confirm that this was done in January:


----------



## Zero Effect

I am not going to complete my January's challenge due to hardly picking my brushes up. 

I am going to use my last RLC and paint them for February instead! 

Good luck to all still!


----------



## humakt

As its the last month next month, I shall be doing a double entry month so those of you with not enough entries have a chance to catch up. So if you are going to be short of the nine required entires to complete the challenge here is your chance to catch up. Only 2 entries allowed in Feburary though. As for January, I will close this thread on the 3rd of Feb.


----------



## Zero Effect

humakt said:


> As its the last month next month, I shall be doing a double entry month so those of you with not enough entries have a chance to catch up. So if you are going to be short of the nine required entires to complete the challenge here is your chance to catch up. Only 2 entries allowed in Feburary though. As for January, I will close this thread on the 3rd of Feb.


Why thank you kind sir! Looking for what to paint for second entry now.


----------



## humakt

I will be taking part int he next challenge to keep motivated for my Beastmen army. So many Gors!


----------



## Mossy Toes

Yeah, I think I'll be participating in the next challenge too (which, IIRC, starts in March--am I right there?). I should finally have a stable situation in which I can paint things reliably, and have quite a backlog of assembled but unpainted squads. Which army to start on, though? My CSM, Daemons, or Traitor Guard?


----------



## KjellThorngaard

I'll be in for next challenge as well. The deadlines kept me motivated to finish my first WFB army after at least five starts....


----------



## KjellThorngaard

And done. A counts-as 30 strong unit of Empire militia.


----------



## Taggerung

Doing this super late, but here goes!










Doing the 2 Heavy Mortars. All they had done at this point was air brushed metal. Forgot to take a photo before I did that.


----------



## Turnip86

Le finished. (Although I forgot to wash and highlight the hands but it'll be done sometime  )


----------



## Kreuger

It's looking like January is going to be my second "Real Life" card.

I didn't use any until December, and now it's two in a row. I'll be back in next month with something stellar. =)


----------



## Deux

This is pretty late, but I finally found time to squeeze it in. Should be done later today and I can play it tomorrow.


----------



## Boc

Ha, finished my second unit for January! Justaerin squad, for your viewing pleasure (luckily the model came out on the 4th, so no proof necessary I believe  )!


----------



## Taggerung

Whoa buddy...Just barely got these bad boys done. The 3rd is one I previously painted, but wanted a shot of the whole unit. Now I just need to buy more crew men for them. I wanted them all to look like they had been on the front for various lengths of time, so one is pretty dirty/rusty, another looks like it's been covered in dirt (in transit to the front), but in good shape otherwise, and the other kind of in between.


----------



## Deux

Managed to squeeze in time to finish this. My Ramos list will be done after Feb


----------



## humakt

Good luck on the last month everybody. I am closing this thread.


----------

